# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  My new 4ft tank aquascape

## o2bubble

Hi all, I just want to share and get comments for improvement for my latest 3 weeks setup (Special thanks to Roland from Midori for the scape design and his help with the setup). Substrate and fertilisers based on ADA products. Just 2 poor handphone shots for now taken 1 week after setup due to busy schedule recently. Stay tune for more details and camera shots  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

If the soil is slope higher it would bring out more depth, currently looks flat to me. IMHO. Overall looks good  :Well done:

----------


## o2bubble

Yes, I felt so also and actually the slope was much higher initial but after a few scape, it just went down  :Razz:  Anyway, I'm quite satisfied with the current scape after making many minor adjustments and replanting recently. Will post better recent photos soon with the background plants growing taller now  :Smile:

----------


## shrimppaste

WOW! That's really nice!!! May I know what moss you are using?? Thanks!

----------


## o2bubble

Using Spiky moss. I'm also cultivating weeping moss on rocks now  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

Nice. I like the way the tall plants are swaying to the left side. Makes it look dynamic.

However, I find it strange that the plants are swaying to the left, when the lily pipe is pointing at them from the left.

----------


## o2bubble

This is because the flow from the outlet directs the water from left to right (on the left of cyperus) while the 2 inlets (at each side) directs water from right to left back to the outlet. So the water flows in a circular motions from left to right then right to left i.e. the cyperus will sway to the left  :Grin:  The flow is quite good using Eheim 2080  :Laughing: 




> Nice. I like the way the tall plants are swaying to the left side. Makes it look dynamic.
> 
> However, I find it strange that the plants are swaying to the left, when the lily pipe is pointing at them from the left.

----------


## o2bubble

*Tank Specification*

*Tankset*: 120cm x 50cm x 50cm N30 tank (3-side Crystal Glass) and cabinet
*Light*: Solite Type 1 MH with 2 X ADA 150W 8000k bulbs (7 hrs/day)
*Filtration*: Eheim Pro 3 2080 with CAL Lily Pipes
*Chiller*: Artica Titanium Chiller 1/4Hp (26.0C) 
*CO2*: 4 bps with CAL inline CO2 Diffuser
*Water Chemistry*: KH 3, GH 5, PH 6.3, 40&#37; water change per week
*Substrate*: ADA Power Sand, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Clear Super, ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Penac W, ADA Penac P
*Fertilizer*: ADA Step 1, ADA Green Gain, ADA ECA, Ferka Balance K, Dennerle S7, K2SO4, KH2PO4
*Feeding*: Sera Vipagran once per day with Eheim Automatic Food Feeder
*Flora*: Glossostigma elatinoides, Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis parvula, Cyperus helferi, Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. ''green'', Rotala sp "nanjean", Didiplis diandra, Ludwigia arcuata, Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green'', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko', Cryptocoryne x Willisii, Cryptocoryne Keei, Cryptocoryne Nurii, Anubias nana, Bolbitis heudelotii, Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow', Weeping moss, Spiky moss.
*Fauna*: Paracheirodon axelrodi (Cardinal Tetra), Hasemania nana (Silver Tip Tetra), Pristella maxillaris (Pristella Tetra), Celestichthys margaritatus (Celestial Pearl Danio), Axelrodia riesei (Ruby tetra), Boraras brigittae, Boraras urophthalmoides, Botia sidthimunki, Otocinclus, Crossocheilus siamensis (Siamese Algae Eater), Caridina multidentata (Yamato), Neocaridina denticulata sinensis (Cherry), Caridina sp. (Malaya)

----------


## Sunflower

I like the ways those branches reaching out,I bet it would offer a great shot for your camera when the plants grow. Look forward to your coming camera shots.  :Wink:

----------


## lorba

o2bubble, the moss looks like didnt grow much and the drop checker is dark blue. Not enough co2?

----------


## o2bubble

Roland, the photo was taken 2 weeks ago and when the co2 was just turned on  :Smile:  The mosses have grown alot and the co2 is yellowish green during lights on now.

----------


## Ben555

bro, any updates to your tank? Can't wait to see the progress.

Setting up my 4ft as well, need to learn as much as possible before  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## o2bubble

not yet as I just trimmed the plants especially cut all the cyperus  :Razz:  think have to wait another 1 month for the plants to grow back..

----------


## ywl

:Jump for joy: more pics, more pics pls

----------


## o2bubble

Will try to post some camera photos taken before the trimming but those also not very good as my camera is the normal digital types  :Sad:  Anyone with high quality zoom camera interested to visit my house and help me take good photos?

----------


## Sunflower

> *Tank Specification*
> 
> *Tankset*: 120cm x 50cm x 50cm N30 tank (3-side Crystal Glass) and cabinet
> *Light*: Solite Type 1 MH with 2 X ADA 150W 8000k bulbs (7 hrs/day)
> *Filtration*: Eheim Pro 3 2080 with CAL Lily Pipes
> *Chiller*: Artica Titanium Chiller 1/4Hp (26.0C) 
> *CO2*: 4 bps with CAL inline CO2 Diffuser
> *Water Chemistry*: KH 3, GH 5, PH 6.3, 40% water change per week
> *Substrate*: ADA Power Sand, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II, ADA Bacter 100, ADA Clear Super, ADA Tourmaline BC, ADA Penac W, ADA Penac P
> ...


My tank is 120x45x45 with an Atman 1200 filter. Wondering if a arctica 1/10HP, for tank capacity up to 490l and flowrate 900/hr to 3600l/hr, suitable for my tank.Please advise.Thanks :Jump for joy:

----------


## troyz

o2bubble, nice scape, nice house and tankset too :Surprised: 
crystal clear 3 panel glass tank/cabinet from Wee yang right..
saw the picture before at Weeyang photobucket :Grin:

----------


## o2bubble

Hi all, latest photo taken with my newly acquired canon 450d  :Smile:  Sorry, if the photo is still not good... still learning.. comments welcome. Btw, the stem plants in the back were just trimmed. Cheers!

----------


## Ben555

Finally Update!!!  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

Nice setup.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wah! growth exploded man..haha.. :Smile:

----------


## Salphur

Wow, such a beautiful scape!  :Grin: 

Cheers!

----------


## hk75

bro, your needle fern is blooming, save some for me, me thinking of coming bk to planted again....haha




> Hi all, latest photo taken with my newly acquired canon 450d  Sorry, if the photo is still not good... still learning.. comments welcome. Btw, the stem plants in the back were just trimmed. Cheers!

----------


## cydaph

great setup!  :Well done:

----------


## ripley

Nice setup :Well done:

----------


## o2bubble

> bro, your needle fern is blooming, save some for me, me thinking of coming bk to planted again....haha


Sure and welcome back soon!!

----------


## BFG

I think you need to trim the plants. Can't see the driftwood structure anymore.

----------


## blue33

I agree with BFG. The plant and moss has overly shadow the hardscape, it will be a waste of your beautiful hardscape not shown, you need to tone down the plant to show more of your hardscape.

----------


## o2bubble

thanks for the comments. I have trimmed the plants. Took me a few hours with the tellenus, ferns and crypts. Left the cyperus and stem plants this wkend to trim.

----------


## barmby

The plants are doing well. you may want to trim some of the plants on the "island" to give the scape more character. Now it is one lump in the middle. Nice boom by the way.

----------


## o2bubble

Did some major trimming and removed much mosses. Looks better now  :Smile:  Still headache over how to rescape the back stem plants to create a focus point... any suggestions?

----------


## ouuuigh

really nice setup , 9/10

----------


## hOcKie

Love the arrangement, at least when the wood could still be seen. Now, it has overgrown. Good sign that the plants are healthy and growing thou! Still NICE! :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Did some major trimming and removed much mosses. Looks better now  Still headache over how to rescape the back stem plants to create a focus point... any suggestions?


O2, which theme were you actually thinking of?

Amazon? (http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfoli...nderwater.html)

NA tank? (http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfoli...ium/index.html)

Participating tanks last year? (http://acuariorosa.blogspot.com/2009...uyen-tien.html)

CAU Tanks (http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?op...zoom&Itemid=29)

Telling you what to do its like limiting your creativity. But if you see more pictures, there might be more interesting ideas coming. Certainly don't have to decide immediately. Take a backseat for a moment to think about it.

----------


## o2bubble

Bro blue whale, I've have reviewing all the ADA tank photos and others and thinking hard for many months already on the backscape. I could seem to find one that I like. Rescaped the back 2 times already, that's why seeking suggestions here. One difficult is there is not much space at the back due to the driftwoods in centre. I need to create an effective focus point in the back to compliment the driftwoods layout.

----------


## barmby

Source: www.amanotakashi.net

This look familiar.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

O2, I can't grasp which one you referring to at the moment. Want to enlighten me further? If you have camera phone, try to activate the nine squares, else, I might need to modify your pict to show up the nine squares. Effectively focusing on the left right 1.618. Yours is a 4ft, should be able to figure out, but might need some shifting if you are willing to.

Barmby, I think I know who...but each his own creativity. But if you want to create that kinda effect then the following two are the ones you should be looking at. *Amano* certainly have eyes for better NA Tanks. If the site was available back then, I am sure the owner would have better creation. So you can just say we are plain lucky. Still, I think that owner have his own preference so its still a good thing that the tank was unique.

----------


## barmby

Later, he say I stalk him  :Smile: 

anyway, back to O2bubble - look for long drift wood , place them one directional.. this certainly make the tank more long. one of the ways.

----------


## o2bubble

Thanks all, i'm not looking to change the hardscape but really just to rescape the plants at the back to minimise the disturbance to the tank and fishes. Will post a photo soon.

----------


## Blue Whale

I dunno if I understand this correctly but you just need cutter (Mine is disposable $1.50 from pasat malam - night market), and a net. Less you need to move plants, then water need to remove to reduce floatation effect. (^^" my english not good, dunno spell correctly or not, dictionary can't find it <- I use dictionary when I do posting). The net to fish out the bits and pieces from water surface. Those stuck to glass wall, just use finger to slowly remove them.

One worry is to make sure you cover the cutter from the fish. But I think long scissors might make things much easier. GC there got Borneo ones. Gear wise, I think just increase them slowly as and when funds is available. No rush.

I find the plants at the corners might be more challenging, whether near driftwood, stone or glass wall. >"< Still...long scissors will make things easier.

----------


## ubaca

That's really nice!!!

----------


## romanyao

it is really cool for the final update one.

----------


## o2bubble

Had some ideas now and planning for a re-scape by next weekend. Stay tuned!

----------


## Fei Miao

Looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------

